# Turkey leases needed NW/W GA



## Flintridge (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking for a turkey only lease NW or West of Atlanta for the 2017 season.  Responsible hunter that will respect the land.


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 19, 2016)

Still looking...


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 25, 2016)

Help a brother out...


----------



## Flintridge (Feb 6, 2017)

Turkey season lease?


----------

